# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en Riudecanyes

## sergi1907

Un pequeño pájaro que me he encontrado esta mañana y que no quería dejarse fotografiar.

----------


## sergi1907

Unos patos en la represa antes del embalse





Saludos :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Parece un buen sitio para los Azulones ese tramo de riudecanyes.
Ya se van emparejando...jejeje

----------

